# Anyone interested in a 2nd California Scraping Class in  March or May 2020 ?



## Richard King 2 (Dec 19, 2019)

I have a class scheduled for April 15 - the 19th in Vacaville CA and it is full.  I have had a few ask if I could squeeze more in, but 9 plus hosts is enough.  DH Mayeron (my old friend and host who is down in Berkeley said he has a friend who might open his shop in the north bay area.  I told him not Oakland though.  If anyone is interested...please PM me.   Thanks


----------

